# Niseko in December



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

Is it a bit too early to go Niseko around Christmas time for powder boarding?

If not enough pow during that time, I might completely change the destination.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

went up just after christmas and was the best powder in late dec/early jan for the this season imo


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Thrre will be snow, there will be sasa. Ratio depends on the season


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I ride in Nagano, but in the last 7 years here it has almost always dumped pow around Christmas time. 

Now thats my kind of white Christmas.

Not guaranteed, but pretty close to it, If you spend a couple of weeks you are almost certain to get some epic epic days.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Suss out this page and on the bottom you'll see info for the last 12 years of snowfall in dec!!!!! 

Niseko Now latest | Daily snow and weather reporting from Niseko (Hokkaido) | Japan snow reports | SnowJapan

Then the rest is up to you to make the call!!!!!


----------

